# 811 - P3.87 Software Release Discussion



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Dish says it's out there as of yesterday. Any reports from the field?


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Nothing here. Still have P3.84.
What is P3.87 going to correct?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You should check that thread more often. First spool reported here.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Again, has anybody seen it on their receiver yet? Any impact on anything?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check if your 811 R00xxx number in that spooling range.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Again, has anybody seen it on their receiver yet? Any impact on anything?


Response:

This is a fix for customers that were still on P384 SW, to ensure their check switch settings remained intact after downloading the new SW (a problem for some customers that was introduced in the P385 release). 

P386 did not target P384 (only P383 and P385) as we needed this additional fix that is now contained in P387.

P387 should go out to the entire 811/381 customer base later this week and get everyone back on one version of SW again.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Jason for your explanation on the new update that even us nubes can understand.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update: http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=936669&postcount=410


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

OregonDuck said:


> Thanks Jason for your explanation on the new update that even us nubes can understand.


Your welcome


----------



## DoteDote (May 10, 2007)

Obviously I'm new to these forums, my first post. But I came across the forum, naturally, due to a problem with my 811 receiver. I have the "Vital Information being downloaded..." message on my screen with no power light on the receiver. There is also no error code (unless it is in the overscan area of the screen). And after not touching the receiver for appx. 12 hours, the message was still displayed with no change.

Unfortunately, I'm not sure which software version was currently intalled. The receiver is very old. I bought it and had it hooked up just in time to see the infamous Janet Jackson Super Bowl fiasco (literally!).

Also unfortunately, I'm not sure the status of the receiver prior to this lock-up. I have the RF remote, and the receiver tends to receive errant remote commands. I noticed the receiver was powered on, but I wasn't watching TV. So, I powered it off via the front-panel button. The receiver did not switch off. I then noticed the orange "OTA" light was on. While the receiver will sometimes be switched to channels I don't watch (sometimes it switches channels while I'm watching), I also find that sometimes it switches to the OTA input. However, I no longer use the receiver for OTA (my TV tunes 8VSB).

Past experience tells me that when the receiver was left in OTA mode for too long, it would lock-up. So, without turning on the TV so see what was on-screen, I did what I always did during lock-ups... I held the power-button for 10-secs to reset. It's always worked in the past. But it seems from this forum, that I might have interrupted an update.

It may be a non-issue, because I've already called to have Dish Net upgrade me to the 211 receiver on Sunday (along with the oblong dish that receives several more HD sat channels than I received before.) But, I wanted to add my experience in the event it is helpful at all.


----------



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

Got 387 last night ,had 384,I have my local guide info back!!!!


----------



## showtz (Apr 6, 2007)

rjs said:


> Got 387 last night ,had 384,I have my local guide info back!!!!


Me too! I've been waiting for months for the OTA info to come back!


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

I also got the P3.87 upgrade yesterday and have a couple of questions.
A couple of months ago I subcribed to get the locals for the EPG that I lost on the last P3.84 update. Are you guys now receiving the EPG for local OTA?
Can I now cancel the locals without losing EPG for local OTA?
I also noticed that the EPG is now broken into 1/2 hour segments for the local EPG instead of 1 hour segments that the show is actually broadcast.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

OregonDuck said:


> I also got the P3.87 upgrade yesterday and have a couple of questions.
> A couple of months ago I subcribed to get the locals for the EPG that I lost on the last P3.84 update. Are you guys now receiving the EPG for local OTA?
> Can I now cancel the locals without losing EPG for local OTA?
> I also noticed that the EPG is now broken into 1/2 hour segments for the local EPG instead of 1 hour segments that the show is actually broadcast.


Most of the guys that had this problem lost OTA data even though they werte subbed to locals. In most cases this was cause they could receive more than 1 adjacent DMA via OTA.


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

I just checked and I have the 3.87 and have not noticed any changes yet but I have been out of town all weekend. Got my locals back in the last "P" upgrade befor this one.


----------



## showtz (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, I have EPG info with P3.87 and I do not subscribe to locals.



OregonDuck said:


> I also got the P3.87 upgrade yesterday and have a couple of questions.
> A couple of months ago I subcribed to get the locals for the EPG that I lost on the last P3.84 update. Are you guys now receiving the EPG for local OTA?
> Can I now cancel the locals without losing EPG for local OTA?
> I also noticed that the EPG is now broken into 1/2 hour segments for the local EPG instead of 1 hour segments that the show is actually broadcast.


----------



## showtz (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone have the release notes for 3.87?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

showtz said:


> Anyone have the release notes for 3.87?


See post #6, then see the P384 and the P386 notes.

Jason


----------

